# Roll Cage in New Beetle???? Anyone???



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Anyone have one? Pics? Manufacturer? Price? How is the ride?


----------



## turbobubble (Feb 9, 2005)

like this kind: http://hotmaquette.free.fr/ima...7.jpg

i no thats not a real car but you mean the same kind right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (turbobubble)*

Yea probably not that drastic though.


----------



## pittbug (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had my eye on this for a while:
http://www.ioportracing.com/Me...AP712


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (pittbug)*

There is a new company on Vortex that sells them I believe they are called Safe Drives??? Pretty decent prices Starting at $375.


----------



## pittbug (Jun 13, 2004)

They're just resellers of the same autopower cages in the URL I posted


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (pittbug)*

Back from the dead! Nobody has done this yet?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

vdubstar has the autopower race roll cage
The only company that makes roll cages bolt in for our cars that i know of are from Germany. Safe drivers use to import them 
the company is called weichers. When i was looking at them a year ago they were like 1100 for polished plus 500-600 shipping to US that was quoted to me by safe drivers.
Defenetly not cheap. 
http://www.wiechers-sport.de/ theres the link if you wanna go that route http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 7:18 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

For that price, definitely worth going custom.
The Autopower one is nice, but it would be cool to see one that was curved to compliment the roofline.


----------



## vdubstar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Here's a pic of the Autopower Race Version my friend Josh "Calilocal" had installed on the Bug. He originally purchased another one and had it polished but MagMasters in Santa Ana lost it somehow, found it later after reimbursing my buddy. They ended up selling it for $600 polished here in SoCal which is a good deal. Dunno if it ended up on a New Beetle or got chopped to fit another whip.
Here's the leather wrapped version...








I agree with F&F that Weichers are prolly the nicest looking bolt-on roll cage out there. Super light made in aluminum and the X-bar definitely completes the look. Weichers is more for the look rather than function since it's made of aluminum tubing. Compare this to the AutoPower cage made of Steel tubing. Light vs. Heavy, Look vs. Function. You can decide from there.
Here's the Weichers on my old ride, Josh's ride now. Picked it up from Leftcoastvw 3 years back and HappyNotEmo has it now.








Also, check out Sam Du's Project Silverstone on Eurotuner which shows the step by step install of the Autopower Cage...
http://www.eurotuner.com/techa....html



_Modified by vdubstar at 3:13 PM 7-20-2008_


----------

